# Husband lost his Mojo!



## Raemay38 (Dec 12, 2009)

I've been married 15yrs, now and still am very attracted to my husband and love sex with him. Over the years it seems that his sex interest has declined and mine is still the same. I know men lose sex drives but is this perment?
We do have sex once a week but for me thats a appetizer just an analogy if you get my meaning. He confided in me recently and made his own analogy its like havign a piece of cake every day you like it alot but its to much. I still feel he is not telling me the whole truth but he says he is and he even says No! its not that I gained weight he still calls me sexy and beautiful so I'm so frustrated about this matter any helpful feedback much appreciated.

Raemay38:scratchhead:


----------



## Mummy3 (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm wondering how you went?? Same issue although i'd be content with once a week. Mine's once a month- to once in 3 months if he's really stressed- and that's not even good sex!, just enough to shut me up.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Mummy3 said:


> I'm wondering how you went?? Same issue although i'd be content with once a week. Mine's once a month- to once in 3 months if he's really stressed- and that's not even good sex!, just enough to shut me up.


This thread was created over 4 years ago, and the poster hasn't been on for a couple of years. Don't hold your breathe for a reply. 

Aka Zombie Thread Alert...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

